# Does it annoy you when people refer to everything as a 'Karate <>".



## MattofSilat (Jun 18, 2014)

I am not even I student of this art, and I'm not going to lie, it does not interest me as much as some other martial arts. So you may be wondering, 'Why is this fool posting in this section', although I doubt you read the title if that is what you are thinking. In which case, you should probably do so now.

I was heading up the Gym at my local leisure centre today, and I heard a mother go to her children, 'Don't karate kick eachother!'. Upon hearing the mention of martial arts in a social context, I turned to see the source. It turned out that the two children were basically wildy flailing their legs in what appeared to be some attempt to kick, but their legs didn't go rigid at all (they were all floppy, not relaxed) and they were 'kicking' at about knee height. I understand these youngsters could do karate, I really do, but they're have to be pretty damn crap at it to be bad to this degree.

So, this made me think. What do you think when people refer to any horrible display of any sort of combat strike as a 'Karate <(Chop, Kick, Punch, Elbow, Earsmash, Tickle, Hairpull, Slap)>. I, for one, don't mind it when the untrained, uneducated (In martial arts, that is) and uninformed may confuse styles, such as confusing a Muay Thai kick with Karate. I can understand this. It just peeves me off when people call the worst excuses for kicks as a 'Karate Kicks'.

I don't have this issue, almost all where I live don't know that Hapkido and Silat exist, but it annoys me as a martial artist.

What do you think? I know there's not much that can be done about it, but regardless.


----------



## MAist25 (Jun 18, 2014)

If something as simple as that annoys you, then you gotta get some thicker skin my friend. Karate is a generic term for martial arts in America. If something looks, in any way shape or form, to resemble some sort of martial arts technique, there is a good chance it will be called a "karate move".


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Why should it bother me? It's as good a "generic" term as any, and better than some.
Does it bother you when someone says they're going to "xerox" something, if the copy machine wasn't made by that company?
Does it bother you when someone says they're going to take an aspirin (formerly a brand name for the Bayer CO)?
Does it bother you when someone says they're going to soak in the jacuzzi, if the tub wasn't made by that company?

Expecting a layman to know the difference between arts would be like me expecting you to know the difference between a mayo, a metz, an iris, a miller and a mac.
Can you tell me what those five things are, without using google?


----------



## MattofSilat (Jun 18, 2014)

MAist25 said:


> If something as simple as that annoys you, then you gotta get some thicker skin my friend. Karate is a generic term for martial arts in America. If something looks, in any way shape or form, to resemble some sort of martial arts technique, there is a good chance it will be called a "karate move".





Dirty Dog said:


> Why should it bother me? It's as good a "generic" term as any, and better than some.
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to "xerox" something, if the copy machine wasn't made by that company?
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to take an aspirin (formerly a brand name for the Bayer CO)?
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to soak in the jacuzzi, if the tub wasn't made by that company?
> ...



Good points. I see what you mean now, and I understand. Case closed, I suppose you could say.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't get annoyed when an acquaintance refers to my Kung fu as karate but do when a friend or family member does when you've explained the difference to them several times.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 18, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> I don't get annoyed when an acquaintance refers to my Kung fu as karate but do when a friend or family member does when you've explained the difference to them several times.



I was just going to say that. 20 years down the road, it gets old having to say I do wing chun, not karate.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> I don't get annoyed when an acquaintance refers to my Kung fu as karate but do when a friend or family member does when you've explained the difference to them several times.





wingchun100 said:


> I was just going to say that. 20 years down the road, it gets old having to say I do wing chun, not karate.



Do you guys get upset if someone offers you a "soda" or a "pop' (depending on regional choice of generic term) rather than your specific choice of carbonated soft drink? After all, I'm sure your good friends know what you drink...

Why get upset about something that obviously is immaterial to those people?


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Do you guys get upset if someone offers you a "soda" or a "pop' (depending on regional choice of generic term) rather than your specific choice of carbonated soft drink? After all, I'm sure your good friends know what you drink...
> 
> Why get upset about something that obviously is immaterial to those people?



Yes. Then I knock them down with wing chun techniques...NOT KARATE, FOR THE 80 MILLIONTH TIME!!! LOL


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 18, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Do you guys get upset if someone offers you a "soda" or a "pop' (depending on regional choice of generic term) rather than your specific choice of carbonated soft drink? After all, I'm sure your good friends know what you drink...
> 
> Why get upset about something that obviously is immaterial to those people?



Yes id be upset because all my good friends would know If I drink soda (maybe once a month) its a coca cola and I despise Pepsi. 

But a perfect example of what I was talking about if an acquaintance gave me a Pepsi when they asked if id like a soda I wouldn't be upset but if a friend did I would be like our you kidding me.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 18, 2014)

Here you go maybe this will cheer OP up.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LJSZ1TwjcsQ&feature=kp

I just tell people I do jazz ballet.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jun 18, 2014)

If someone asks me how my karate is going - I laugh and say I have no idea, but my *Tae Kwon Do* is going great!!


----------



## Buka (Jun 18, 2014)

For some reason it bothered me when I was starting out in the Arts. Bothered me for a few years. I But I'll be damned if I can remember why.


----------



## Michael89 (Jun 18, 2014)

it does bother me little bit. When people asked me or use "Karate". I always say "oh you mean "Korean Karate"" right?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Why should it bother me? It's as good a "generic" term as any, and better than some.
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to "xerox" something, if the copy machine wasn't made by that company?
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to take an aspirin (formerly a brand name for the Bayer CO)?
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to soak in the jacuzzi, if the tub wasn't made by that company?
> ...



Easy to tell the difference.
Mayo - white condiment made from oil and eggs.
Metz.... Not sure, but it's gotta be the one that's none of the others.
Iris... Getting g tricky. Could be the coloured part of the eye, a girl, or a hurricane.
Miller... Might be my pal Rory or a guy who grinds grains.
Mac...  Computers for snobs. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## K-man (Jun 18, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Easy to tell the difference.
> Mayo - white condiment made from oil and eggs.
> Metz.... Not sure, but it's gotta be the one that's none of the others.
> Iris... Getting g tricky. Could be the coloured part of the eye, a girl, or a hurricane.
> ...


I thought they might have been beers.
:hmm:


----------



## K-man (Jun 18, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


>


God damn it! Did you have to post something so energetic? Just watching it makes me tired. I think I need a nap. 

Actually part of what was shown in the video was in the Shaolin Kung Fu show we saw in China. Incredible athletes and some amazing feats.
:asian:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Easy to tell the difference.
> Mayo - white condiment made from oil and eggs.
> Metz.... Not sure, but it's gotta be the one that's none of the others.
> Iris... Getting g tricky. Could be the coloured part of the eye, a girl, or a hurricane.
> ...



Wrong on all counts. But nice try.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2014)

K-man said:


> I thought they might have been beers.
> :hmm:



Nope. Wrong..

They're all medical tools. 
The first three are specialized scissors, the other two are used for intubating.
But to a layman, they're all medical tools. Just like we all do that karate stuff.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 18, 2014)

- I still get annoyed when someone asked me, "Are you still doing that chop chop stuff?" Should you even bother to explain that MA is not chop chop stuff?
- Onetime I talked about Chinese wrestling with a Judo guy, That Judo guy said, "Why reinvent the wheel?" Should you even bother to explain that Chinese wrestling is much older than Judo?

Sometime people just forces you to argue with him no matter you like it or not. But should you spend you time to argue with someone who has no ... ?


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 19, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> -
> - Onetime I talked about Chinese wrestling with a Judo guy, That Judo guy said, "Why reinvent the wheel?" Should you even bother to explain that Chinese wrestling is much older than Judo?



Yes I find it insane how allot of throwing and grappling arts have no clue about  Mongolian or Chinese wrestling existing or the history of it.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jun 19, 2014)

It's doesn't bother me, but I will correct them. The simple fact is that the knowledge you gain through studying a martial art is so esoteric anyway that even when you do correct someone and say, no, I do Kung Fu, they'll assume that KF is just the one style anyway - likewise with Karate. If someone isn't interested in martial arts and they're not a close friend or relative of mine then it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 19, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Why should it bother me? It's as good a "generic" term as any, and better than some.
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to "xerox" something, if the copy machine wasn't made by that company?
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to take an aspirin (formerly a brand name for the Bayer CO)?
> Does it bother you when someone says they're going to soak in the jacuzzi, if the tub wasn't made by that company?
> ...



Or they refer to a flying disc as a Frizbee.

Mayo - Mexican holiday.
Metz - Ney York Baseball team.
Iris - Device that protects Stargate Command.
Miller - A person who operates a piece of mining equipment.
Mac - A type of poorly spelt truck.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 19, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> Or they refer to a flying disc as a Frizbee.
> 
> Mayo - Mexican holiday.
> Metz - Ney York Baseball team.
> ...



Iris? Oh you mean the woman that the Goo Goo Dolls lead singer would give up forever to touch.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2014)

_So, this made me think. What do you think when people refer to any  horrible display of any sort of combat strike as a 'Karate <(Chop,  Kick, Punch, Elbow, Earsmash, Tickle, Hairpull, Slap)>. I, for one,  don't mind it when the untrained, uneducated (In martial arts, that is)  and uninformed may confuse styles, such as confusing a Muay Thai kick  with Karate. I can understand this. It just peeves me off when people  call the worst excuses for kicks as a 'Karate Kicks'.


It bothers me more when i see kids wearing their uniforms on the street  or in the grocery store or mall.  
That being said It really bothers me when you see a poor display of martial arts by kids just playing or actually trying to fight each other and you tell them they can learn how to do it correctly, give the name and address of a school and they say they have no interest._


----------



## reeskm (Jun 19, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> It bothers me more when i see kids wearing their uniforms on the street  or in the grocery store or mall.



In COSTCO the other week, and this exactly happened. Untied uniforms no less!!! With sneakers! And it looked like they hadn't washed them in a while too. So painful to see!

As for if it bothers me if "everybody" refers to martial arts as "karate" - well it depends on how that person is referring to it.

If they say on my behalf "oh, you do Tae Kwon Do" when in fact I'm a Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan stylist, it bothers me! I have to correct them that I do "Tang Soo Do". This assumption - because it's a korean style it must bee Tae Kwon Do - bothers me the most.

If they don't know what TSD is, then I have to say "Korean Karate" so it makes sense to them, and then have to explain "Tang Soo Do" is literally "Way of the China Hand" etc.

It does get a little tiresome after a while, but I believe it's necessary to educate the public.


----------



## Michael89 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> - I still get annoyed when someone asked me, "Are you still doing that chop chop stuff?" Should you even bother to explain that MA is not chop chop stuff?
> - Onetime I talked about Chinese wrestling with a Judo guy, That Judo guy said, "Why reinvent the wheel?" Should you even bother to explain that Chinese wrestling is much older than Judo?
> 
> Sometime people just forces you to argue with him no matter you like it or not. But should you spend you time to argue with someone who has no ... ?




correct me if I'm wrong but you do Shuai Jiao?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 19, 2014)

Michael89 said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but you do Shuai Jiao?



Yes, I do! I like to use the term "Chinese wrestling" instead of "Shuai Chiao (Jiao)" here because not too many people know about it.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 19, 2014)

It all just seems like lack of knowledge,  I'm pretty sure their knowledge of karate is a martial arts some maybe not that.  Even if you try explain it they still may not understand.  You can't explain differences between martial arts to someone who's never been involved.  And a lot of them don't take it seriously which makes it increasingly difficult and not worth the talk unless they are serious about learning or want to get involved


----------



## drop bear (Jun 20, 2014)

Depends. Kung fu for example is a generic term is karate the same?

It means empty hand. If you fight empty hand you are doing that karate stuff.








By the way I can confuse most people when I tell them I do mixed martial arts. Which is apparently that ufc stuff.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 20, 2014)

donald1 said:


> It all just seems like lack of knowledge,  I'm pretty sure their knowledge of karate is a martial arts some maybe not that.  Even if you try explain it they still may not understand.  You can't explain differences between martial arts to someone who's never been involved.  And a lot of them don't take it seriously which makes it increasingly difficult and not worth the talk unless they are serious about learning or want to get involved



You're right. The only difference the non-involved have ever understood is when I explain wing chun is close-range. 

And even then, they might not get how the style works. I've even had people who DO practice express that sentiment. My friends mom took tae kwon do for years; she achieved the rank of 2nd degree black belt.  She said those exact words to me: "I don't see how that would work."

I could have gotten into a debate about it, but I just said,  "Well, I have fun practicing it" and dropped the subject.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 21, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> It bothers me more when i see kids wearing their uniforms on the street  or in the grocery store or mall.  .



When out one night I saw some teenager wearing the jacket form one of our uniforms as a shirt for some sort of fancy dress party thing. I thought it was weird but at least it was some free advertising.


----------



## Buka (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't get by the idea of kids wearing their gi outside the dojo. But my students who run schools allow it. To each his own, I guess.

As for annoying..

I remember when I was twenty five or so, before Martial Arts were  on TV much. On a winter Saturday, one of the stations (ABC, NBC or CBS)  used some karate stuff as filler. It was the breaking division of a  tournament in New York, the paticipents did their breaks in a ring. A  guy came up, had some wood (set up like a stack of pine boards) and was  going to do a forehead break. He stood in front of it, did his dramatic  breathing  several times, got all psyched up and snapped from the waist -  it didn't break. So he did it again. And again. Then stopped, looked at  it, focused....and started machine gunning with his head, WHACK, WHACK,  WHACK, WHACK,WHACK, WHACK, he did this a bunch of times, he's bleeding  now, and does it some more and more and more, before he quits and  staggers away.

Everybody I know saw it and I was the only person they knew  that did Martial Arts. For a year I heard, "Hey, I saw that karate stuff  you do on TV! So, what's that guy do now, go back to the Karate Shop  and teach that? Cuz I want to get my brother-in-law a membership." 

The comments made to me by the boys weren't annoying. The fact that the TV network broadcast the damn thing was very annoying. As was that fight between a heavyweight male fighter and a woman who was a hundred pounds lighter. (same time frame) I forget the names. Anyone remember that? Again, annoying.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> You're right. The only difference the non-involved have ever understood is when I explain wing chun is close-range.
> 
> And even then, they might not get how the style works. I've even had people who DO practice express that sentiment. My friends mom took tae kwon do for years; she achieved the rank of 2nd degree black belt.  She said those exact words to me: "I don't see how that would work."
> 
> ...



Good for you for handling the situation well,  I don't know what technique you did but I also have no reason for disbelief, I do know it's important to show respect to other people and their style


----------



## Eastpointvet (Jul 7, 2014)

I grew up practicing Taekwondo myself I'm currently training in Shotokan nowadays. As I grew up, it greatly annoyed me that everyone referred to my TKD practice as karate or even kung fu. I couldn't articulate the difference between the two at the time but I always believed that it was pretty obvious even to the untrained eye. 

Now that I'm an adult, it still slightly irritates me to have to explain that all martial arts are not karate along with having to deal with the bewildered look that I get once I explain it in layman's terms. I'm actually curious that if karate is seen in such a generic light in other countries outside of the USA. Dealing with the public misconceptions and myths are almost a right of passage if you practice in the USA I  would guess lol.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 7, 2014)

The other day I worked out with someone in the park. An old man came to us and asked what we were doing. 

- I said, "wrestling". 
- My training partner then said, "Chinese wrestling, Shuai Chiao". 

The old man left but I still don't think he knew what we were doing.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2014)

Drives me crazy to hear all Oriental arts called 'karate'!


----------



## donald1 (Jul 19, 2014)

My friend from work once asked me the difference and I told him "if you were two see the two styles enough to know what they are about you would know"


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 19, 2014)

arnisador said:


> Drives me crazy to hear all Oriental arts called 'karate'!


Let it GO.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 19, 2014)

My old instructor had the word KARATE on the outside of the school but that was 40+ years ago and most people did not know what other systems of martial arts where called. 
 He would say to those that asked that he had Okinawan training originally so he had the right to say he taught Karate as part of his curriculum.  
Bit I always  wondered as the years went by why he did not just put Martial Arts on the sign.

I used to tell people I did Chinese Boxing but they always asked where the ring was and what weight cloves I wore.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 20, 2014)

One thing that kind of annoys me is there is a TKD school where I work in a shopping center with KARATE in big letters all over the front of the building.  You would think they would have a little more pride in there style.  Now I know it's just because most soccer mom's wouldn't know what TKD was when looking for a place to drop off little Johnny but come on man have some pride


----------



## donald1 (Jul 20, 2014)

That doesn't add up in my opinion.  If they wanted the people  to join TKD then write TKD,  a lot of people who walk through shopping centers i know (i could probably bet at least 90% or more have little to know knowledge of martial arts so they will most likely not know the difference.  But people will see someone wearing a gi or have posters or pictures to show its martial arts.  The people that come and stay will learn and those are the ones who can be trained...  Well as long as the student is always trying and never gives up


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 20, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> One thing that kind of annoys me is there is a TKD school where I work in a shopping center with KARATE in big letters all over the front of the building. You would think they would have a little more pride in there style. Now I know it's just because most soccer mom's wouldn't know what TKD was when looking for a place to drop off little Johnny but come on man have some pride



The primary source of TKD is Shotokan KARATE. The original name of the art taught by most of the Kwans was Tang Soo Do. Tang Soo Do is the Korean for the characters that are pronounced "Karatedo" in Japanese. During the merger, many of the Kwan leaders favored keeping the name Tang Soo Do; Taekwondo reportedly won out by a slim margin.
So I don't see a problem. 
Especially since it's entirely possible that the school teaches some variety of Karate as well as whatever flavor of TKD (you don't say which...) is taught.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> The primary source of TKD is Shotokan KARATE. The original name of the art taught by most of the Kwans was Tang Soo Do. Tang Soo Do is the Korean for the characters that are pronounced "Karatedo" in Japanese. During the merger, many of the Kwan leaders favored keeping the name Tang Soo Do; Taekwondo reportedly won out by a slim margin.
> So I don't see a problem.
> Especially since it's entirely possible that the school teaches some variety of Karate as well as whatever flavor of TKD (you don't say which...) is taught.



So does that mean TKD comes from shotokon karate? Yes, yes and no or just no completely


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 20, 2014)

donald1 said:


> So does that mean TKD comes from shotokon karate? Yes, yes and no or just no completely



The most common art studied by the Kwan founders during the Japanese occupation of Korea seems to have been Shotokan. There was also some Judo and some Chinese influence, but I don't think there's any real disagreement that Shotokan was the single biggest influence. With the unification movement, the various systems were merged, developing a common curriculum, and the emphasis was placed on kicking.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> The primary source of TKD is Shotokan KARATE. The original name of the art taught by most of the Kwans was Tang Soo Do. Tang Soo Do is the Korean for the characters that are pronounced "Karatedo" in Japanese. During the merger, many of the Kwan leaders favored keeping the name Tang Soo Do; Taekwondo reportedly won out by a slim margin.
> So I don't see a problem.
> Especially since it's entirely possible that the school teaches some variety of Karate as well as whatever flavor of TKD (you don't say which...) is taught.



If that where the case then why is the school called Lee's Taekwondo?   His website and inside painted I  the walls say it but the big sign on the front of the building say Karate and in big letters painted on the glass say Karate.  I have no idea what kind of Taekwondo it is I've never asked.  I talked to him before I stopped by to see this new Karate dojo when it first opened.  He teaches Taekwondo,  BJJ, and Hapkido.  I just think of your business is called Taekwondo in the title don't call yourself a Karate school.  The other Taekwondo school in town has Taekwondo on the front of his building.  The 3rd one just says Super Kicks.  The 4th one I know of teaches TKD, Aikido, BJJ, and some other Chinese form it calls itself Life Skills that place confuses me had I not known what's actually in there I'd think it was a life coach place or something else.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 20, 2014)

H'mm... Could it be something as simple as "KARATE" is 6 letters, and has been widely recognized for 50+ (maybe more like 70 or 80) years.  "TAE KWON DO" is 9 to 11 characters, and lacked the widespread recognition until fairly recently.  Cheaper sign, more recognition...  That couldn't have motivated a small business.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 20, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> H'mm... Could it be something as simple as "KARATE" is 6 letters, and has been widely recognized for 50+ (maybe more like 70 or 80) years.  "TAE KWON DO" is 9 to 11 characters, and lacked the widespread recognition until fairly recently.  Cheaper sign, more recognition...  That couldn't have motivated a small business.


Possible but like I said it annoyed me.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Jul 21, 2014)

I taught (owned actually) at a Tang Soo Do dojang for several years - long story but I kind of inherited it and didn't want to leave the families stranded - and when people first asked, I usually told them it was "Korean Karate", which was simpler than trying to explain the somewhat unfamiliar "Tang Soo Do". And, after all, the Chinese characters pronounced "tang soo do" by a Korean would be pronounced "karate do" by a Japanese, even though the actual meaning is now different, having been changed in the 1930"s. That's when the "tang" (China) hand was changed to "empty" hand, perhaps reflecting the politics of the day. But both are pronounced kara te in Japanese. So, I guess, who cares? Inside the school, we were respectful of Tang Soo Do, the founder and current GM, but to outsiders and potential students, Korean Karate was fine when trying to explain what we did. And the roots, Shotokan to Okinawa, and then back to China, were pretty obvious. I think there were also more modern (and obvious) efforts to make TSD less Shotokan-centric and more distinct, as a stand-alone art beholden to no other, which also is fine.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 23, 2014)

It's really not that different from the general public referring to facial tissues as "Kleenex," or referring to any kind of carbonated cola drink as "Coke."  

If people can relate to the martial arts because they're more familiar with the name of "Karate" as opposed to "Tae Kwon Do," or "Baquazhang (sp?)," and if name familiarity can get them in the doors in the first place, then I don't have much of a problem at all about the mistaken nomenclature.  Once they start training, then the instructor can clue them in on the actual system.  If they enjoy the training, then such news shouldn't have that much of an effect.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 23, 2014)

Grenadier said:


> It's really not that different from the general public referring to facial tissues as "Kleenex," or referring to any kind of carbonated cola drink as "Coke."
> 
> If people can relate to the martial arts because they're more familiar with the name of "Karate" as opposed to "Tae Kwon Do," or "Baquazhang (sp?)," and if name familiarity can get them in the doors in the first place, then I don't have much of a problem at all about the mistaken nomenclature.  Once they start training, then the instructor can clue them in on the actual system.  If they enjoy the training, then such news shouldn't have that much of an effect.



I understand the reasons it just annoys me.  I'm not sure why but it does.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 23, 2014)

I personally believe it's better they have TKD because if they go inside they will find out what TKD is that it's a martial arts but that is there choice maybe they have a reason.  I don't know but some things are better off left alone


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 4, 2014)

Karate has become a generic term for any open handed martial art. It might not be correct, but it makes sense and I don't see the problem with it.


----------

